# John Deere 6430 IVT surging



## frmrsepp (8 mo ago)

Hey guys, 
I have 2007 6430 IVT ( 07 30 series still had the 20 series IVT) and its been a fantastic tractor until now. It has 8200 hours and needed injectors in the winter (after alot of screwing around) then it threw a code regarding excessive oil pressure ( ended up being a sensor or wire, changed ECU due to misdiagnosis too )
It was derating due to the oil sensor and started to surge ( kinda of hopping, or surging while driving) and had no power,barely get itself up a little hill. the fella that was working on it hates IVT's and has told me for years to ditch that tractor so when it started acting up he immediately said i need an IVT and it would be 40K (canadian).
i went to pick it up and it drove home just fine, then the next day it surged again. its been on and off, more on than off again now, and has no towing power.
I dont feel like its the IVT, has anyone had something like this happen before? no codes are coming up, i almost wonder if its an issue with throttle signal or something? almost sounds like someone is tapping the throttle, and that wouldnt code. or perhaps an issue with the computer that adjust load to ground speed automatically? 
this is my main tractor and im stuck without it! any ideas? 
Thanks!


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Can you put a load on the PTO? When is the last time it had the fuel filter changed? Electric fuel pump? Old rubber fuel lines? Have you checked for crap in the fuel hand pump?


----------



## frmrsepp (8 mo ago)

Wethay said:


> Can you put a load on the PTO? When is the last time it had the fuel filter changed? Electric fuel pump? Old rubber fuel lines? Have you checked for crap in the fuel hand pump?


mechanic ran it on the dyno and was fine, but it drove home the next day just fine too... thought of fuel filters too, just changed them, no change. havent investigated fuel pump or anything...would there be a fuel pressure code?


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I have an 07 6420 IVT and it is my favorite tractor on the farm. It's the last tractor I would sell. What you describe does not sound like an IVT issue to me.

I had a 7330 several years back that did about the same thing you are describing. It had two issues going on. The primary issue was that the electric fuel lift pump mounted on the frame rail was getting weak and randomly not supplying enough fuel the high pressure injection pump. No codes, just power loss and surging. As it got worse, it would occasionally shut off like it ran out of fuel. I replaced the electric lift pump and the surging/shut-off issues went away.

The second issue on that tractor was randomly causing de-rating was a defective cruise control potentiometer. JD had to hook up their Service Advisor software to figure that one out as it did not have an on-screen code. Does your mechanic have access to JD Service Advisor or is he relying on the in-cab display only to get codes?

If it were mine, I'd replace the electric lift pump and go from there. JD part # AL168483 for an North American 6430. ~$140. Also, as @Wethay mentioned, if it has the braided fuel lines, it would be highly recommended to replace all the fuel lines with new rubber fuel hose.


----------



## frmrsepp (8 mo ago)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I have an 07 6420 IVT and it is my favorite tractor on the farm. It's the last tractor I would sell. What you describe does not sound like an IVT issue to me.
> 
> I had a 7330 several years back that did about the same thing you are describing. It had two issues going on. The primary issue was that the electric fuel lift pump mounted on the frame rail was getting weak and randomly not supplying enough fuel the high pressure injection pump. No codes, just power loss and surging. As it got worse, it would occasionally shut off like it ran out of fuel. I replaced the electric lift pump and the surging/shut-off issues went away.
> 
> ...


Thanks! ill replace the fuel pump then! might as well... drop the tank to install that?


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Don't think so. Think it is a inline pump, left side of engine, fairly low down, below fuel filters? I'm thinking, if it was me doing it, the pump that went back in might not come in a John Deere box, price being a factor. If your going to have to bleed the fuel system anyway it might be worth taking the hand bleed pump of the top of the filter and checking for crap build up. You might not have any, I've found some in mine in the past.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah no need to drop the tank. It's mounted on a plate bolted to the left frame rail between the frame rail and the engine block - just below the fuel filters. The OEM JD pump is $139.79 USD.


----------

